# Help my daughter cant make up her mind



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

My first grade Daughter who is 6 going on 7 can't make up her mind about a 4-h project. I would like her to do goats because we already have them. Could you tell me a little bit about each of the Goat divisions in regards to 4-h. Like Meat, Dairy, and fiber. What division are within each group if you know? I was thinking that it would be relatively easy for her to raise a meat weather. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

In Oregon, you have to be 4th grade or higher to do ANY kind of livestock animals, including goats, sheep, horses, etc. 

You can do chicken and rabbits, and possibly dogs too... at any age.

Not sure if it's the same everywhere???


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I already talked to the group leader she can do anything but an adult has to be in the ring with her for livestock to handle the animal, until she is 10? I think. Oh and she did pick finally a goat and a rabbit this should be fun....real fun.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Absolutely - my daughter did market lamb's for a few years.. then we realized how goofy it was to get a lamb every year when we already had dairy goats... now we show market goats, plus the dairy goats...
I'm also Goatie Superintendent for our Fair....it's a lot of hard work....but A LOT of fun!

I would go into your local extension office and ask for a copy of last years Fair Book... this will give you EVERY class in every division, PLUS all the rules from Show Attire to Animal Weigh-In weights and Final weights. Also find out about the record keeping she'll need to start doing, and the vaccinations and such that are required for a market animal in your area.

Oh, and CHS/Payback Boer goat feed is excellent for fitting a market goat. Plus make sure he's got all his minerals too. Oh and we add in some Manna Pro toward the end to finish him off nice. We also run him around his 100 ft. pen every day or every other day for about 20 minutes to muscle him up. He was a partial bottle baby so he was SUPER friendly and gentle... a great goatie!
Here's a link/video of my daughter "working" her market goat "Junior"...


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

My repete looks like her Junior. He is my avatar. Ain my daughter is going to pick one of the bucklings that we have born this month. I need to talk to her Group Leader though to find out where I can get her a rabbit, I think this year Im only going to let her get two to show, Prefer she gets two does, a jr. and a sr. Its almost funny that she picked a rabbit because we had already decided to get both of the kids one anyone and they just didn't know it yet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your daughter will have fun  You'll have to get pics of her with the animals she chooses and keep a journal w/pics from 'start to finish' that will be something you both look back on  
My kids want to get into 4-H with goats, they will start their meetings later this month and get all the details and start getting their time in so they can get into the fair. We were going to go to the meeting this past week, but ummm...Ithma decided to go into labor that night LOL

I know my kids will probably show percentage boer does, and each show a whether.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She will have tons of fun, trust me! I am so glad I joined.


----------

